# 1991 Rocky Mountain Hammer SHOWROOM pickup



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

*1992 Rocky Mountain Hammer SHOWROOM pickup*

When I was 14 yrs old I bought a similar bike in a 16 inch frame. Little did I know that I was going to grow 6 inches and I had to trade it in for another bike. Well last sunday I found this bike, in SHOWROOM condition, on a local classifieds ad. I never thought I would be able to get it but this afternoon, I got it!


































Here's the spec sheet:
- Ritchey Super Tubing Frame
- Ritchey Vintage Expert rims
- Ritchey Z Max tires
- Ritchey handle bars
- Ritchey stem
- Ritchey grips
- Shimano XT front and rear derailleurs
- Shimano XT hubs
- Shimano crankset
- Shimano XT brakes (back) and Shimano LX brakes (front)
- Shimano clipless pedals 
- Syncros fork
- Syncros seat post

Its got a different seat than OEM but thats pretty much it. From what my friend says this things has barely been ridden in the last 20 years!! Most of the specs are all original!:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool bike but damn, a little undersized?


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

Might be...I don't have it just yet. Its sitting at my buddies place!!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn, I love those vintage Canadian MTB's. You sound super-stocked about your pick-up. Sounds like it went to the right owner:thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Be sure to enter the retrobike bike of the month. This month is Canadian month.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If you don't get that kickstand off of there right now, you won't be allowed back here. 

Otherwise, great pick up. Those Syncros forks are nice.


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking the exact thing about the kickstand.....I thought...what an atrocity to the bike!!!! Yeah I am a little stoked to get this thing! Even though I live in Vancouver.....I gotta fly back to Saskatoon to get this thing. My friend has offered to ship it out....but I scraped every nickel to get the bike....it may have to sit at his place for a couple of weeks until I get some employment going!


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

That is a 1992 Hammer in the Laser Black option colour, and it looks like a size 18.5 or 20 (c-t), can't quite tell. The 1991 frames famously had the cable stops on the head tube (not a very good place to put them as it turned out). You may well have bought a 1992 bike in late 1991 of course.

Great find, what a thrill for you!

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=15373


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

anthonyinhove said:


> That is a 1992 Hammer in the Laser Black option colour, and it looks like a size 18.5 or 20 (c-t), can't quite tell. The 1991 frames famously had the cable stops on the head tube (not a very good place to put them as it turned out). You may well have bought a 1992 bike in late 1991 of course.
> 
> Great find, what a thrill for you!
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=15373


Whats weird about this bike is that it doesn't seem to fit either 1991 or 1992 exactly though. I do remember upgrading my original Hammer when I was 14 with DX rapidfire shifters but this bike looks like it has XT trigger fire brake/shifter combo and XT rear derailleur and Syncros seatpost and fork which fits actually 3 years 1991, 92 and 93! I think this bike may have had several different owners! Anyways I am thrilled! Don't know whether to pick it up myself or have it shipped out!


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

That would make one nice singlespeed if it was mine.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd give it a Flite, Syncros stem, and some thumbies if it were mine.

Great pick up!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I put my thumb on the screen where the kickstand is and it looks perfect.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I'd give it a Flite, Syncros stem, and some thumbies if it were mine.
> 
> Great pick up!


What he said. I always thought RM's looked great with Syncros cranks too. Canadian bikes should be decked out in as much Canadia as possible.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Very awesome pickup though. I've always loved early 90's Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Chickenball (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok...so here's an update. Bike is enroute from my hometown to me out on the west coast! I walked into downtown Vancouver this past weekend and stumbled cross this for $11.99 + taxes!!


















The kickstand is coming off, the seat is coming off, and I am swapping the tires over to a Smoke/Dart combo.

And here is what I am replacing the stem with.....opinions welcome!










I have ridden with one of these stems for the last 15 years and I love it. I can't stand to part with it for some reason!


----------

